# Work or go to university?



## elisadang (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok so i completed my Advanced diploma of interior design in 2011, since now i couldn't find ANY job, I go to the job agencies that help me look for work but still nothing.
I thinking to continue studying, haven't quite decide which one, Architecture for 3 years or Building design (architectural design) for 2 or 2.5 years.

I'm only 21, my friends say i should continue studying because i'm still young, but the only thing that concerns me is that YES i do want a job but it's hard to find and if i continue study it will take 2 to 3 years, it's a long time and after that hopefully i will find a job.

So what i'm trying to say is that should i keep looking for work or go to university?
By the way,I find an app named cBeyond. Through which you can meet the people u never expected before.It's so interesting


----------



## garden sheds (Dec 31, 2010)

You figure out what you think is the best for yourself =)


----------

